# Dera Sacha Sauda Sirsa



## soham (Feb 21, 2009)

Sant Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh Ji Insan of the subject dera is a controversial person. 1000 people have 1000 opinions about him ranging from a Divine to a monster. He is bringing sikhism into disrepute.


----------



## prabhsmart (Mar 4, 2009)

The Name Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh itself tells the whole story of this person.
Gurmat for Sikh
Ram for Hindu
Rahim for Muslim
This man has called himself the messenger of all the religion , he just have to add Jesus for Christains and Bhudda for Buddist, and then he will become all mighty.

Guru Nanak devji and other Guru's of any religion didn't cahnge there name when they were spreading there religion. His name indicates what is in his mind. they r selffish people who want to get scrapgoats to ful fill there demands, which is money and sex.
He is acused of Rape of one of his own sewadar.
So sorry to those people who blindly follow him.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 4, 2009)

IMHO....he has no place in SPN. Period.:welcome:


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 4, 2009)

Gyani ji,

Did he join SPN?  I think I lost the train of thought in the thread


----------



## Archived_member7 (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard he is going to form a venture with that Javan Mard (i hate to call him that i rahter call him budha hijda) and Nabi


----------



## auroraaddy (Jun 10, 2010)

soham said:


> Sant Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh Ji Insan of the subject dera is a controversial person. 1000 people have 1000 opinions about him ranging from a Divine to a monster. He is bringing sikhism into disrepute.


Gurfateh,
One must learn even from a child. What goes to their credit is that no one from Dera Sacha Sauda has ever criticised any Sikh institution or belief. And I think SGGS teaches us inward spiritual progress and denounces criticism even of a thief......Ultimately , to each ...his own..
aurorarangesingh:


----------

